# What lube use for the chain?



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2014)

What do you use to lubricate the chain? I read that I have to put oil.

Here I use Jig-a-loo White lithium grease lubricant water-repellent Super Grease, do you think it is ok?

Thank you

JF


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

The grease should be ok as long as it is not too thick being easily spread with the tip of your finger but remember avoid putting some on the friction disc and the friction wheel at all cost.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

What machine ?? Where is the chain located ??

On my three stage where a chain is out on the augers I submerge it in oil during the fall check over and use chain lube spray a couple times during the winter.
It was the first thing I replaced when I bought it as the chain was rusted solid and wouldn't flex at all from lack of maintenance. 

On drive chains inside the transmission housing I usually just oil them. I feel the oil penetrates better than a spray.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Motorcycle chain oil would probably do a good job. It's pretty much all weather.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Plus 1 for motorcycle chain lube.

It's water proof and sticky so it won't fling all over the place. Plus it comes in spray can.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I was told the Silkolene is the best it is motorcycle chain lube.
I use it on my snowbirds chain and on some of the other moving parts that have no grease fitting to grease..

There are other blends, I bought this one, ( I must add not from this site, site just for reference)
https://www.silkolenestore.com/more.asp?ProdID=183


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

motor oil


----------



## pdesjr (Feb 7, 2015)

Plus 2 on motorcycle chain lube.Used it for years on all sorts of chain driven equipment and my motorcycles.


----------



## PolarNorth (Sep 7, 2015)

A sincere "Thanks!" to all, as it's threads like these make me happy I'm a forum member as it provides insights into a question that I have had bouncing around in my head.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2014)

Thank you very much everybody for yours answers! I will use motorcycle lube in future.





[email protected] said:


> What do you use to lubricate the chain? I read that I have to put oil.
> 
> Here I use Jig-a-loo White lithium grease lubricant water-repellent Super Grease, do you think it is ok?
> 
> ...


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Liquid wrench chain lube is pretty readily available in most auto stores and big box stores that I frequent. Good on gears too! You don't want any lubricants flying around and getting on the friction plate.

Liquid Wrench Universal Chain Lube, Aerosol Can, 11 oz. L711 | Zoro.com


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

Fluid Film is what we use on motorcycle chains. Clean them with kerosene
than spray with fluid film. Wipe any excess of the side of the chain and your all set.


----------

